# Test/Review of AWT IMR18650 3000mAh (Red) 40A 2015



## HKJ (Nov 14, 2015)

[size=+3]AWT IMR18650 3000mAh (Red) 40A 2015[/size]







Official specifications:

Nominal Voltage: 3.7v
Capacity: 3000mAh
Battery rate: 15C
Stahndard charger: cc/cv(max ,charging rate 2A)
Cycle Life: >1000cycles
Max. continuous discharge rate: 40A
Operating Dishcharge Temperature: -10 to + 60 Degree Celsius
Dimensions: 18.20x65.05mm






AWT has two 3000mAh rated IMR cells, one with a 35A current rating and this with a 40A current rating.
































The discharge curves looks very nice and the cell do well up to 20A, at 30A it has lost some capacity and voltage.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

The 40A rating sounds a bit high, but the cell do handle 20A very well.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

The batteries was supplied by AWT for a review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries
Compare to 18650 and other batteries


----------



## Gauss163 (Nov 14, 2015)

There appears to be a typo in the Wh at 0.2A, probably should be 10709 vs. 5709.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 14, 2015)

Gauss163 said:


> There appears to be a typo in the Wh at 0.2A, probably should be 10709 vs. 5709.



Oops, thank you, it is fixed.


----------



## MAD777 (Nov 17, 2015)

This looks like a really good battery! Compared to the class, it has a longer runtime than most others that can also put out the amps that this one can. It has bit of voltage sag initially, like most all batteries, but it's not as bad as many of its competitors. (Only Sony VTC5's seem to have eliminated that sag, but their runtime is significantly shorter). 

Another good job on the review, HKJ. I think these will be my next battery order.


----------



## ven (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks HKJ as always for your excellent work I might try these out at some point for some vinh lights and mods!


----------



## MAD777 (Nov 17, 2015)

Another thing I like is the verification code on the battery. Kudos to AWT for taking action against counterfeiters! 
👍


----------



## HKJ (Nov 17, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> Another thing I like is the verification code on the battery. Kudos to AWT for taking action against counterfeiters!
> 



The problem is that not all people understand how they work:
You can basically get 3 answers when checking:
1) Unknown code/fake code: You got a fake product.
2) Genuine code/first time: The code is valid and nobody has checked it before.
3) Code has been checked: Somebody has already checked this product. If you has already tried to check the code once, everything is fine, if you have never checked this code the product is fake.

There can be a few variations, like when manufacturer messes up the numbers or if the database records you IP address or uses a cookie (Then you can get the 2) answer multiple times).


----------



## MAD777 (Nov 17, 2015)

Not as simple as it first appears. Good to know!


----------



## MAD777 (Nov 19, 2015)

Guess what came in the mail today!


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 27, 2019)

A couple of years on and these cells are still going strong for me. They get cyled ebery few days this time of year and I have no complaints.
I've just ordered another pair.
Do AWT exist any more?
P


----------



## MAD777 (Oct 27, 2019)

I bought several when they were new kid in town. Unfortunately, all mine have died (couldn't hold a charge). Glad yours are working out. Haven't seen that brand for quite some time. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

